# Bikes we are selling at Hartville and ML



## jungleterry (Sep 6, 2021)

Hello we are heading to Hartville next week either Thursday or friday depending on weather . Also going to ML on Thursday . So far these are the bikes we will be bringing . Any interest please let us know . Thank you so much Terry and Tammy  


Hercules 150.00



Gold Raleigh 650



DL1 tourist 350 (SOLD) thank you 



10 speed sprite 250.00



Armstrong 250


Nos ladies Rampar with box and added racks 350 .00


Twenty from original owner 450




Restored to original rare blue color 450.00

 1966 NOS RSW 16 just out of the box 1200 or best offer


----------

